# bolens bl100 trimmer



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Anybody Know How Many Turns Out From Seated On The Low End Mixture Screw This Is The Only Screw On Carb The High Mixture Is Plugged From Factory It Has A Compression Release On Choke Lever.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it's 1-1/2 from seat and then adjust until it runs as fast/smooth as possible then adjust the idle to where you want it with the throttle idle screw(the one that pushes on the throttle cable). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Adjust It 1 1/2 Turns And 1/8 Under And Over If You Turn It Beyond The 1 1/2 Turns It Will Run Wide Open For About A Minute Then It Will Die Then It Will Start Back Up When Choke But Emiadiately Die I Checked Carb Pressure Test No Leaks Anywhere It Holds 5 Psi Perfect Lines Are Holding Pressure I Adjust Fulcrum Level With Well Per Walbro Gauge For Wt Carb I Have Adjust It Slightly Higher And Tried A Couple Thousandths Even Higher I Have New Kit New Fuel Filter Welch Plug Has Clear Sealer Around It Pump Diagphragm Is On First Followed By Gasket On Metering Side Gasket On First And Then Metering Diahpragm Next Against Cover Screws Good And Tight On Carb Body And Carb To Manifold Manifold Gasket Is New Between Carb And Manifold There Is No High Speed Adjustment This Carb Is A Wt682 Walbro.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked the exhaust ports and spark arrestor screen for carbon build up?


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes Screen And Muffler Clear


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Have Tried And Tried With This Trimmer And It Just Does Not Want To Stay Running My Compression Is 120 Psi I Checked Pressure Out Of Pump Hole In Manifold It Fluctuates With Piston From 0-5 Psi With A Psi Gauge Held Into Hole And Cranking Motor Over.i Just Don't Know I Have Never Had A 2 Cycle To Give Me A Fit Like This One That Is Why I Am On Here .


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh I Did Check Vent Also Took Cap Apart Had A Filter Inside It Was Clean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked the crankcase cover where the carburetor mounts to see if it's tight to the crankcase? May want to remove the cover and inspect the gasket underneath.


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Found The Problem It Was A Little Piece Of Trash Between The Low Speed Needle And The Check Valve It Was Lodged In The Hole Of The Check Valve I Shined A Light Through The Low Needle Hole And I Saw The Trash .


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats good, I was running out of ideas...


----------

